# 220/240 volt circuit



## Scot Clark (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi:

I have a shop with 200 amp service.
"Someday" I want a to get a few things that run on 220/240v.....

plasma cutter - 50 to 80 amp 220v
which I believe would need #4/2  wire w/ground good for 85 amps.

auto lift - that uses #6/2 w/ground

arc welder - 2130v 60 amp, I'm told #6/2 w/ground

None of these would run at the same time. I'm the only one that
uses my shop. All hobby work. I would like to run one line from the
panel abut 30 to 40 feet with a recepticale that can accomodate using these various tools where I can simply plug one in that I want to use and
unplug it when done. I didn't want a seperate line for each one. Won't
be using these things everyday and not too often, but when needed
would like to be able to plug it and use it.

Can I run a #4/2 w/ground and use all these things on that line?

Thanks


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 4, 2007)

You can do anything you want, in your own private residence, for your own private use. Because your first responsibility is to protect yourself from a potential for loss.

However, wouldn't it be more prudent to SAFELY break for each appliance,
for the potential SAFE multiple use, plan your shop to ELIMINATE roll-around equipment?


----------



## Scot Clark (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Snoony:

Thanks for the repy.  I just won't be using those items too often.
I guess what I'm trying to ask is if I can run #4/2 wire with ground
that would accomodate a plasma cutter 50 to 80 amps - with I'm guessing a 100 amp breaker - and also be able to use that line with the lesser amp stuff like an arc welder 230V 60 amp, auto lift motor 220/380V 50/60HZ but
not sure of amps , maybe 30 amps?

I just don't have clue with 220/240 volt. I'm OK with the 110/120.


----------



## petey_racer (Jan 4, 2007)

While technically you can, practically it would be difficult. There is no receptacle rated for 80 or 100 amps. At least not one you will want to buy, nor one you will want to get plugs for all your machines.
This also hinges on whether the tools instructions require a certain size circuit. Like if the lift says "60 amp circuit maximum" you CANNOT put it on an 80 amp circuit.

I would run a separate receptacle for each tool circuit rating. 
So you can do an 80-100 amp hard wire for the plasma, a 50 amp for a welder/lift/etc, and a 30 amp for a compressor/small welder-cutter/ etc.


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Petey, what if he ran one line #4 on a 100 amp breaker around his shop. 
And at each outlet, he placed a fused disconnect at the outlet. 
Then he could fuse the outlets at whatever amperage he wanted..
Would work as far as I can figure, but would it be legal?


----------



## petey_racer (Jan 4, 2007)

That is an interesting concept. I think though to go through all that work and expense you could run dedicated circuits to everything.

This covers several areas of the code and I question whether it would even be legal in a residence. See section _210.3 Exception_


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 4, 2007)

That's what I thought.
Eh, was an idea


----------



## Kerrylib (Jan 8, 2007)

80-100 amp receptacles and plugs are available (at a price!  $300 range per item.)

That in itself would give me pause to consider how many devices you're trying to plug in.  Of course anything that pulls those kinds of amps is going to require some kind of pricy components to make the connection, whether it is a plug/receptacle combination or a knife switch.


----------



## petey_racer (Jan 8, 2007)

Yup. That's why I said there were none _that he would want to buy_, especially for all his machines.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 9, 2007)

Is it also your intent to, each time you switch from a piece of equipment, to another, to change to the appropriate  breaker to have over current protection, to protect the equip?


----------



## Parrothead (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm concerned that if you use all these things, that some of them are not going to be very close to the receptacle that you want to put in. Do you  plan to make extension cords for all of these pieces of equipment? Seems to me it would be more practical, not to mention safer & more code-compliant to just run the dedicated circuits for each one. You took the time and expense to equip your shop with a 200 amp rated service, why skimp now?


----------



## Scot Clark (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi:
Thanks so much for all the suggestions, will run dedicated lines the right way.

Would I use a 30 amp breaker, or go up to 50 amp for a compressor that is:
HP (peak/run);  11.0/7.5
Apms @ 240 volts:  30

And I think #6 wire.

Thanks again.


----------

